# Willing To Adopt - Could Use Some Help/Info



## WingedPig (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a very new pigeon owner in Indiana, I rescued an injured pigeon last winter but I'm still woefully ignorant. I think the pigeon is a male because he's very territorial and often snaps at me if I surprise him (or I'm just too ignorant to use proper technique and he's annoyed. Whichever.). 
I understand pigeons are social creatures so I thought perhaps giving him a mate or pal might cheer him up. I was hoping that, in exchange for taking a rescue, I could get some advice on caring for pigeons in general. My poor thing is still living in a cage because we can't work out the logistics for a coop yet although I do take him to a screened in porch every day. 
Any feedback is appreciated!
~E3D


----------



## WingedPig (Aug 2, 2009)

*Possibly Willing to take in one or three*

Hi there, I found a pigeon with no band on Yule and have since been a rather obsessed pigeon owner. I'm very busy, however, and am still rather woefully ignorant regarding the raising of pigeons. I have no wish to race and breeding seems rather beyond me, at least for now, so a disabled rescue seems ideal for me to get my feet wet. Doting is the one thing I'm good at. XD
I understand, one of the few things I DO understand, that pigeons are social creatures and I thought that if I took in one of your rescue pigeons my (probably) male might become less grouchy. Does this seem like a good idea? Or a bad one? And could I, in exchange for taking a pigeon, get some hard core advice from a real human on taking care of a pigeon? I haven't been really satisfied with my rampages through internet databases. Any feedback would help, thanks. 
~Piggy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I moved these posts to a new thread so they will be more easily noticed.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi WingedPig,

You have come to the right place if you need imput. Now, the male and female pigeon...if you get your male a female you will no longer exist, except to pass out food.

You will need some dumby eggs, so that you can exchange them for the real ones. Pigeons are quite prolific. But there is nothing like watching the two interact with one another showing true devotion. It was after I saw a mated pair interact that my deep respect for this lovely bird developed and deepened to no bottom in sight.

My vote is yes. You will never regret it.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

How can I post on this site? Need help please!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> How can I post on this site? Need help please!


you just did


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Racerman...You did good.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank you for wanting to give homeless birds homes!*

Hello, E3D-

Thank you for wanting to adopt rescued pigeons rather than buy or breed. There are SO many both in your area and all across the country (and pigeons can be shipped overnight mail) that are in need of good homes. I placed 2 of my rescued king pigeons into a WONDERFUL home in Indiana (with Pigeon Talk member BluebirdsNFur) through the King Care-A-Van.

You can browse the Adoptions forum and see lots of sweet pigeons in need of a home.

And you're more than welcome to read about my experience learning about pigeons at my blog The Rescue Report. The Why Have a Pigeon for a Pet? tab is a good place to start.

And Pigeon Talk is the best place to get pij info and support. 

All best to you,


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm also located in Indiana!

You've come to the best place to get information and to look for your new pigeon companion. 

Any questions in general that you have?

-Hilly


----------

